# Kaddafi, Gaddafi, or Qaddafi?



## Middleman (Feb 24, 2011)

So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?

Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - CSMonitor.com

And for that matter, why is Koran now spelled Quran? Moslem has turned into Muslim. 

Who initiated these changes? Obviously, the older versions smack of political incorrectness, racism, and intolerance, right?


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Hell, I thought it was Gadhafi.

However you spell it, the pronouncation is "motherfucker".


----------



## Douger (Feb 24, 2011)

Gazunheit !


----------



## chanel (Feb 24, 2011)

The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"

Libya owns a 5 acre estate in Englewood NJ.  There's speculation he could flee there.  Oh brother.



> Yes, its true. The Libyan government bought the 25 room mansion in 1982. Libya wanted to use it as a diplomatic mansion, but U.S. officials balked at that, so it became a summer retreat for the U.N. Ambassador and visiting Libyan dignitaries. The Palisade Avenue home is known as Thunder Rock.
> 
> After a long court battle, Libya was ruled exempt from paying taxes on that house since 1985. The back taxes alone would be over $1 million, and that would pay for a lot of charter schools. Once he takes up permanent residence in New Jersey, Gadhafi will be forced to start paying, and I just dare him to say no to Chris Christie.



Will Gaddafi flee Libya for Englewood, N.J.? | International | NewJerseyNewsroom.com -- Your State. Your News.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 24, 2011)

They change the spelling for the west. Kind of like Mao Zedong is western Chinese. The Chinese changed a lot of their spelling for western civilization. Us Americans can't handle their spelling. Of course when they come here, we don't show them the same courtesy.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Luissa said:


> They change the spelling for the west. Kind of like Mao Zedong is western Chinese. The Chinese changed a lot of their spelling for western civilization. Us Americans can't handle their spelling. Of course when they come here, we don't show them the same courtesy.



Well, to be fair, there's no one to one, character to letter "translation" for the idiographic languages in English, Lulu.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

chanel said:


> The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"
> 
> Libya owns a 5 acre estate in Englewood NJ.  There's speculation he could flee there.  Oh brother.
> 
> ...



Holy shit.


----------



## mal (Feb 24, 2011)

Middleman said:


> So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?
> 
> Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...



al Qaeda... al Qaida...



peace...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2011)

Middleman said:


> So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?
> 
> Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...



Personally, who the fuck cares??


----------



## mal (Feb 24, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?
> ...



It's probably like when (41) would mispronounce "Saddam"...

It's probably Insulting to them.



peace...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 24, 2011)

Middleman said:


> So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?
> 
> Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...



I'd be more concerned with figuring out what the past tense for his name will be.

for Maddy

motherfucker; some one that fucks your mother
motherfuckering; some one that is fucking your mother now
motherfuckered; some that has fucked your mother

Hangdaffied? Fuckdaffied?

hmm


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gaddafi's name*

Because of the lack of standardization of transliterating written- and regionally-pronounced Arabic, Gaddafi's name has been transliterated in many different ways into English and other Latin alphabet languages. Even though the Arabic spelling of a word does not change, the pronunciation may vary in different varieties of Arabic, which may cause a different romanization. In literary Arabic the name &#1605;&#1593;&#1605;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1584;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610; can be pronounced /mu&#712;&#661;am&#720;aru lqað&#712;ða&#720;fi&#720;/. [&#661;] represents a voiced pharyngeal fricative (&#1593. Geminated consonants can be simplified. In Libyan Arabic, /q/ (&#1602 may be replaced with [&#609;] or [k] (or even [&#967;]; and /ð/ (&#1584 (as "th" in "this") may be replaced with [d] or [t]. Vowel  often alternates with [o] in pronunciation. Thus, /mu&#712;&#661;am&#720;ar alqað&#712;ða&#720;fi&#720;/ is normally pronounced in Libyan Arabic [mu&#712;&#661;æm&#720;&#593;r&#740; &#601;l&#609;æd&#712;dæ&#720;fi]. The definite article al- (&#1575;&#1604 is often omitted.

An article published in the London Evening Standard in 2004 lists a total of 37 spellings of his name, while a 1986 column by The Straight Dope quotes a list of 32 spellings known at the Library of Congress. ABC made a post on its blog identifying 112 possible spellings. This extensive confusion of naming was used as the subject for a segment of Saturday Night Live's Weekend Update in the early 1980s.

"Muammar Gaddafi" is the spelling used by TIME magazine, BBC News, the majority of the British press and by the English service of Al-Jazeera. The Associated Press, CNN, and Fox News use "Moammar Gadhafi". The Edinburgh Middle East Report uses "Mu'ammar Qaddafi" and the U.S. Department of State uses "Mu'ammar Al-Qadhafi". The Xinhua News Agency uses "Muammar Khaddafi" in its English reports.

In 1986, Gaddafi reportedly responded to a Minnesota school's letter in English using the spelling "Moammar El-Gadhafi". The title of the homepage of algathafi.org reads "Welcome to the official site of Muammar Al Gathafi".

Muammar al-Gaddafi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey if Ghaddafi wants to come here, why not? hes rich, maybe it will help the economy.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They change the spelling for the west. Kind of like Mao Zedong is western Chinese. The Chinese changed a lot of their spelling for western civilization. Us Americans can't handle their spelling. Of course when they come here, we don't show them the same courtesy.
> ...



This.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

A murdering sack of dung by any other name is still a murdering sack of dung.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Ropey said:


> A murdering sack of dung by any other name is still a murdering sack of dung.



True, just like Ariel Sharon and his POS buddy Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > A murdering sack of dung by any other name is still a murdering sack of dung.
> ...



*No, Ariel and Bibi did not and do not kill their own Sunni Man. *




Negged for lying.


----------



## Middleman (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > A murdering sack of dung by any other name is still a murdering sack of dung.
> ...


And how Sunni Man would be if he had the power...


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> ...



Added for context.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Many millions who don't like does not equate into removing the world's homosexuals from the rest of mankind. Same thing you want to do with Jews?  Then what next? Christians?



> First They came... - Pastor Martin Niemoller
> First they came for the communists,
> and I didn't speak out because I wasn't a communist.
> 
> ...



First they came


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > You don't find it hateful to want to send jews out of their homes into exile?
> ...



True Evil is the absence of empathy coupled with a desire for action externally without noting one iota of a personal intent of malice. 

You display it extremely well Sunni Man. I am hopeful you are relatively powerless over anyone who you don't have a concern for, but likely those ones will be well 'treated'.

Just my view.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It's a fair point.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 24, 2011)

Lots of other languages have phonemes that don't exist in others.   Most European languages have both R and L.   Oriental languages have neither, but a phoneme that is somewhere in the middle.  The English W, and harder yet the WH sounds don't exist in Slavic languages, or the english Y.   Most languages have a hard guttural that is rendered as (Ie Bach, Khruschev, Chanukah)  Ch or kh when transliterated from other alphabets. 
Arabic has a series of phonemes that don't exist in english.   Rendering them is a PITA.  
Chinese as well.
Also Russian.

Since the Arabic and Hebrew alphabets don't have vowels written in, what happens with the vowels is determined by the location of the speaker.  Even in American english, where the vowels are written out, there is a huge difference in how the vowels are pronounced in different regions.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I see Ropey is here to wreck another thread.
> 
> Can't he read the title of the thread?  "Kaddafi, Gaddafi, or Qaddafi?" (how to spell the guys name)


*
He is the leader of Lybia who kills his own people, yet is on the UN Human Rights Council?
That''s a fair extension and fits the leader.
*
So how do countries such as  *Lybia *or Egypt or Pakistan and other Human Rights Violators get on the " U.N. Human Rights Council?" How does Khadafi (regardless of how you spell his name) get his seat on the council?

Human Rights Council - Membership of the Human Rights Council

OIC (Organization of the Islamic Conference) maybe?

And it's members?

57 Muslim countries who vote as a block maybe?

They do not even vote in the council. They vote in their own council so that they do not have to be seen by unbelievers when they vote against them.









They are clear. They are not pretending to be moderate. Take them at face value.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2011)

I see Ropey is here to wreck another thread.

Can't he read the title of the thread?  "Kaddafi, Gaddafi, or Qaddafi?" (how to spell the guys name)


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > A murdering sack of dung by any other name is still a murdering sack of dung.
> ...



Weren't you gonna lay off the Hateraid, there, Sunni Man?  Did you not promise me you'd quit writing anti-semetic posts?

You a man of your word or not?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Ariel Sharon and Benjamin Netanyahu are public political figures.

Just like Bush, Obama, or Palin.

And can be the object of satire, vitriol, lampooning, etc.

So why should Israeli politicians be exempt?

And saying something negative towards them be labeled anti-semitic??


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2011)

chanel said:


> The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"
> 
> Libya owns a 5 acre estate in Englewood NJ.  There's speculation he could flee there.  Oh brother.



You gotta be pretty damn desperate to flee to NJ.

Hell, if I was a deposed dictator, I'd have bought my own island in the South Pacific, stocked it with 1000 18 yo, Octopus-clad hotties, and a lifetime supply of Tequilla and Viagra.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



In your case, yes.  You seem to need a bright line to tell what you can say about Jews without offending me, so here it is:

"The weather in Israel today is balmy."

That is ALL.

You are free to disregard this and break your word to me, of course.....but as you may recall, I am a staunch ally of American Muslims.  If you do, I may start looking at others of your faith with a skepticism I have not felt before.

Plus, I really would miss your friendship.  I'd give it up, but I'd miss it.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"
> ...



Gadhafi has just not got your talent for good living, Samson.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 24, 2011)

You realize that women in close confinement together all synchronize their periods.....
1000 women all having PMS at once is not my idea of paradise.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"
> ...



He could always flee to Saudi Arabia, the Saudis will not turn back a fellow Muslim, Idi Amin went there after he got ran out of Uganda. I would definently get that island hooked up though like you said.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Well, don't blame him.

There are very damn few dictators that have my talent for good living: For example, Gunny Hates Octopus-clad Hotties.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> You realize that women in close confinement together all synchronize their periods.....
> 1000 women all having PMS at once is not my idea of paradise.





You mean you wouldn't have them sterilized?

Why?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully they will spell it right on his tombstone.  We should know soon. 

Hint:  You may hear a slight buzzing sound just before the kaboom.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that women in close confinement together all synchronize their periods.....
> ...



Sterilized women still menstruate, Samson.

Just sayin'......


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Hopefully they will spell it right on his tombstone.  We should know soon.
> 
> Hint:  You may hear a slight buzzing sound just before the kaboom.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Humm, I had never really considered this before.  Mayhaps we should make you King Of The Innerwebz?


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



I'm thinking Hysterectomies and a volume discount.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



I dun think the Saudis would tolerate that, High Gravity.  I expect he'll just have to go directly to hell.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...





No, no...too much responsibility...having to drink a case of Pabst Blue Ribbon before logging on to USMB and posting threads about annoying n00bs.....wears me out just imagining such a thing


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Oh.  Okie dokie then......just a thought.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



A man has to know his limitations.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Indeed. 

Samson uses sarcasm and it comes out pretty darn good. Even when I disagree with the premise, I appreciate the wit and dryness but just can't find that spot.  

There's another fellow who does the same with humor.  I read his posts and laugh a lot because it is dry and somewhat raucous.  I wish I could be that kind of funny rather than self-deprecating, but I can't go there. 

I suppose that's why I can not play a wind instrument to save my life, but I'm pretty good on piano and guitar. 

That's the beauty of individuality. It's hard to make a band with a group of me. My wife says that sometimes one is too much.


----------



## jckryan (Feb 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Post spells it "Khadafi" and sometimes "Khadafy".  Nj Newsroom spells it "Gadhafi"
> ...




1,000?! Yah. How about a couple of earplugs too. One thousand. Seriously?

 . . . and octopus-clad . . . hey, to each his own.


----------



## jckryan (Feb 25, 2011)

Middleman said:


> So, what's with the constant changing of the spelling of his name?
> 
> Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...




Q-U-A-C-K-D-A-F-Y. Quackdafy.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 25, 2011)

"Qaddafi" reflects how his name is spelled in Arabic. "Gaddafi" reflects how it's pronounced in the Libyan 'amiyyah.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 25, 2011)

jckryan said:


> Q-U-A-C-K-D-A-F-Y. Quackdafy.



This is also acceptable.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2011)

Kalam said:


> jckryan said:
> 
> 
> > Q-U-A-C-K-D-A-F-Y. Quackdafy.
> ...



On this point we are in complete agreement that he is a quack. A sly quack who was bright enough to get his way throughout these years, but a quack nevertheless.

He is using a mercenary force to kill his own blood.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 25, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > jckryan said:
> ...



It was Gadafi's jewish DNA that made him act that way.....


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I see Muslims killing Muslims all over the world Sunni Man. I do not see Jews killing Jews all over the world.

Your logic is Sunni Man logic. It is non sequitur in the true comedic sense of the word. 



​


----------

